# upcoming UFC events



## thaistyle (Oct 22, 2006)

Any thoughts on Hughes vs. GSP in Nov.  or Tito vs. Chuck in Dec.  Both should be good.  I would like to GSP take the title and Tito is fighting like the old Tito so Chuck will have his hands full.  Does anyone know whatever happened to Liddell fighting Vanderlei Silva?


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 22, 2006)

For me it would be GSP and chuck will destroy Tito, just my thoughts on this


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 22, 2006)

GSP will get his French Candian butt pounded. I would like to see someone take the title from chuck.



> Does anyone know whatever happened to Liddell fighting Vanderlei Silva?


 
It's not going to happen. Pride pissed off Dana White. The owner of Pride say he was going to bring his fighter over here and take all of the UFC titles.


----------



## MJS (Oct 22, 2006)

thaistyle said:


> Any thoughts on Hughes vs. GSP in Nov. or Tito vs. Chuck in Dec. Both should be good. I would like to GSP take the title and Tito is fighting like the old Tito so Chuck will have his hands full. Does anyone know whatever happened to Liddell fighting Vanderlei Silva?


 
I'm going to go with Hughes and Chuck.  I think the Liddell/Silva fight would be awesome to watch, but not sure if it'll happen.

Mike


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 22, 2006)

St. Pierre wins a fairly close fight, and Tito gets KOed by Chuck.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 22, 2006)

These are going to be some really good fights.  GSP has a good shot in my opinion and Silva/Liddell would be a great fight.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 22, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Silva/Liddell would be a great fight.



Well, Silva is calling out Liddell now:

From Pride: The Real Deal (Las Vegas)

[yt]DnuizIfOhrw[/yt]


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 22, 2006)

Well let's hope for our sake that they somehow figure out a way for them to meet.


----------

